# Java Eclipse



## Gansa (6. Nov 2020)

Hallo, 

mein eclipse funktioniert überraschender Weise einfach nicht mehr. Es ist so, wenn ich Eclipse öffne, ist das ganze Fenster weiss, ich kann nichts machen keine Klassen oder package erstellen, wenn ich es dennoch versuche, dann hängt sich eclipse komplett auf und es passiert wieder nichts. Ich habe aktiv nichts in den Einstellungen geändert, hatte jemand schon mal ein ähnliches Problem oder Lösungsvorschlage?

Danke schon mal


----------



## LimDul (6. Nov 2020)

Kennen nicht. Schau mal in das Error-Log (Strg+3 und dann Error Log eingeben) ob da was steht.

Zufällig neue Java Versionen installiert oder deinstalliert? Von welcher Eclipse Version reden wir eigentlich?

Wenn sie zumindest noch Startet - dann mal File -> Switch Workspace auf einen neuen, leeren Workspace wechseln. Geht der?


----------

